# 2nd Annual Tripletail Classic - Mobile Bay, Alabama



## KimmerIII (Feb 9, 2017)

June 19, 2021, Eastern Shore Fly Fishers are having the second annual Tripletail Classic. Registration opens April 1, 2021. Fly fish only for Tripletail one day only. Great tournament benefiting a great cause.


----------

